# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  ขายกล้องถ่ายรูป Digital 4 M ชุดสุดท้าย 300 บาท

## HS6 XTQ

ขายกล้องถ่ายรูป DIGITAL CAMERA (HDC-401)
นำเข้าจากญีปุ่น
ซื้อเอาไปให้ลูกหลาน หัดถ่ายเล่น 
กล้องเก่าตามสภาพ มีรอยบางเล็กน้อย
ใช้งานได้ปกติ สภาพ 95% ++


Lot.นี้สุดท้ายแล้วครับ จริงๆ ไม่มีอีกแล้ว

มี 7 ตัว กับซาก 1 กอง

ราคา 300 บาท  พร้อมส่ง EMS




*081-8607349*

สิ่งที่จะได้
1.ตัวกล้อง   1 เครื่อง
2.ซองใส่กล้องเก่าๆ  1  ซอง
3.คู่มือการใช้ภาษาไทย

http://translate.google.co.th/transl...084996521.html
ตรงนี้รายละเอียดภาษาไทย ลงเปิดดูครับ


กล้องใช้แบตเตอรี่  2AA  x2  ก้อน
ใช้ได้กับแบตเตอรี่แบบชาร์ได้หรือ ALKALINE  เท่านั้น
ตัวกล้องค่อนข้างกินไฟมาก บอกกันก่อน

เกือบลืมกล้อง ใช้ SD CARD เป็นตัวบันทึกครับ และในตัวเครื่องมีให้ 16MB
Test ก่อนส่งให้ทุกเครื่อง
เครื่องไม่มีประกันนะครับ มันหมดมานานแล้ว

http://www.imaging-resource.com/NEWS/1084996521.html

ปล. SD memory card (32 / 64 / 128 / 256 / 512MB compatible)*1, 
16MB built-in flash memory*2

ผมลองใส่ 4 GB ไปเครื่องเปิดไม่ติดนะครับ รับได้สูงสุด 512MB ตาม Spec. ข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ในตัวเครื่องมีให้ 16MB
http://www.imaging-resource.com/NEWS/1084996521.html

*ใครเอาตัวใหนระบุ เลขรหัสให้ผมด้วยครับ
ภาพถ่ายจากเครื่องจริง ตรงกับรหัสทุกตัว*

มีรูปมา ลองพิจารณาดูครับ








906




ราคา 300 รวมส่ง EMS


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


971 ขายแล้ว





ราคา 300 รวมส่ง EMS

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

134





ราคา 300 รวมส่ง EMS

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


219





ราคา 300 รวมส่ง EMS

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


015





ราคา 300 รวมส่ง EMS

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


967





ราคา 300 รวมส่ง EMS

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


986





ราคา 300 รวมส่ง EMS

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


ซาก 1 กอง
มี6 ตัว 
มีตัวใช้ได้ในกองด้วย
เอาไปสลับจอ กรอบ ยำใหญ่เองครับ




ราคา 300 รวมส่ง EMS

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$[

----------

